
Slurm: Yet Another Network Load Monitor - ggreer
https://github.com/mattthias/slurm
======
makeset
Unfortunate name, as SLURM (Simple Linux Utility for Resource Management) is
already an established and popular open-source product.

[http://slurm.schedmd.com/](http://slurm.schedmd.com/)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simple_Linux_Utility_for_Resour...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simple_Linux_Utility_for_Resource_Management)

------
louwrentius
It's a nice tool and you can install it with just apt-get install slurm on
Debian. The graph part is not too informative though.

------
some1else
It's highly addictive

